# One for Artona or Snelly



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Mornin' guys.
The night before the airfield rally, you stayed on a nice site in the area.
Mrs Z has ordered me to find out where? :? :roll:  

Ta


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Paul

Woodhall Spa - Bainland - in the camping and caravan club. Has swimming pool, nice showers, even a bath big enough for Artona to have a soak.

Woodhall Spa itself is a time warp town and has a little cinema in the woods, the centre for English amateur golf and of course was where the dambusters flew from - oh and Mrs Artons's favourite ice cream shop   


stew


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi Paul
> , even a bath big enough for Artona to have a soak.
> stew


Ahhhhh  Now your talking! 7 years fulltiming with only a shower! 8) 
I'm there already! 

Thanks mate.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Paul

:lol: :lol: thought that might hit the mark. You will find it hiding away in the family bathrooms, there is also a small bath there for babies, I could not fit into that one


stew


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> Woodhall Spa - Bainland stew


Hmmm, that's handy! 8O 
Just tried online booking for a 34 footer and it said "No way Jose".! 8O

Presume that's rubbish cos me old mate Snellys had his big un there?


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Bainland is only 12 miles from me, and it's where we took our RV for a 2-day shakedown when we got it. It's an excellent site, the pool is good, & restaurant/bar is excellent.

As Artona says, Woodhall Spa is the Town Time Forgot (also true of the bus timetable), and has several nice old-fashioned hotels you're served properly in for meals. The Kinema In The Woods is fabulous - two cinemas & always an interval, where the resident muso rises onto the stage playing his organ (Lowrie variety).

We'll be dining out with my cousin & her husband in WS tomorrow night, not that anyone's invitited.  

Dougie.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks chaps, info much appreciated.
We'll be leaving Cheshire at about 7am tomorrow and will probably go straight there and turn up on spec. There'll be plenty of time to find somewhere else if they're full.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Should be no prob getting your rv on Bainland... we saw a mahussive one on there the other year, must of been 40ft with slides galore.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

artona said:


> Woodhall Spa - Bainland . . . Woodhall Spa itself is a time warp town and has a little cinema in the woods. . .


I waz based there in the '60's with a missile squadron, we used to go to the "Kinema" a lot [it used to be a back projection onto the screen against the normal front projection, hence "Kinema" . . . I might go back there again just to see if its all still as I remember !


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Vic

Your legend lives on in WS Vic, the girls have never forgotten you


stew


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

8O


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I hate to imagine what my 'girlfriend' from that village looks like now . . blimey, it was near 40 years ago 8O . . I bet she's not half as good looking as I still am :wink:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hey Zaskar
bainland is very nice mate, they took my 30 foot RV with ease, however I feel that I must tell you that it is nowhere near Calais mate :lol: :lol: :lol: 
You should call into the Fathers Day meet (Kingsbury B76 0DP) on the way south and spend an evening with us all, you know you want to :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------

